# LSD And the British Army



## Drone_pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

this clip shows the effect of LSB on active service troops, it was hopped to use the drug as a means of incapacitating the enemy these tests were carried out at Porton down.

http://www.filecabi.net/host/file/scientificlsd/wmv


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 20, 2005)

Looked more like 50 Miisile Regiment RA on exercise. clwn; 
Sorry Viking ole buddy, coulnt resist it blah,


----------

